# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  Microsoft Query + Excel + SQL + CHARINDEX

## BenJ

Is anyone able to tell me why I',m getting this message (See JPG below)

charindex help.jpg 

It's occurring whilst trying to write an "CHARINDEX".

Steps taken:

Microsoft Excel
Data
From Other Sources
From Microsoft Query
Choose the database
Login
Choose the tables & columns
Output it to a table in Excel

----------

